# Lakers @ Spurs Game Thread



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My Key Matchup-








vs.









The Spurs were gonna have a tough enough time with Duncan- so now what!? Bring it home Mailk

Post predictions and thoughts throughout the game


Well- you know how it works


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Post predictions and thoughts throughout the game


I predict that the Spurs will be destroyed tonight. That key matchup is a joke too. Why is that key more than any other matchup? I say the spurs should just forfeit so the Lakers can be rest for their game tomorrow. or the lakers could spot the Spurs 30 points, that would make it at least worth watching.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MANU GINOBILLI!!!!

ahem. 

Spurs 'll win this game. Weird stuff like that happens when you have your stars out.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Start of 4th with spurs leading 78 - 76

my prediction - lakers win by 6 points. 
Hats off to the spurs for putting up such a good fight.. add to it the fact that the lakers are playing pretty well too shooting close to 50%


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

I hope my prediction is wrong...

Go GINOBILI.........


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The refs won't let the Lakers lose this game. You can bank on that. They're tickled pink that the spurs came out and gave a game of it, but they cant contend with Lakers, and 4 HOFers in terms of getting calls.

And I'm saying this at the 2:45 mark. You watch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

they were a little quick on that 8 second violation. Kid was in there right at the 16 second mark.

oh well.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The first replay they showed I thought looked a little iffy, but on the second one (after the commercial) I thought he was clearly behind the midcourt line.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

101 all with 9 seconds left -- get the ball to Manu and let the man go to work. Come on Spurs!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great game. Hopefully Manu can cap it off with the winning bucket right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> The first replay they showed I thought looked a little iffy, but on the second one (after the commercial) I thought he was clearly behind the midcourt line.


Yeah I agree. the second replay was much more conclusive.(they obviously doctored the footage...it's all part of the laker conspiracy.. )


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

go spurs!!!! great performance so far!!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

i'm not watching the game  following it on nba.com

come on spurs... win it now...

(it says 10 second violation on hart)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it has been a well officiated game. Great game all around.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I though Manu was going to get that layup -- Shaq was right behind him, but I thought he could've made it. Lakers have 2.1 seconds to score the bucket, so the Spurs better make sure they have Kobe covered tight.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Gonna be overtime!!!! Hope Gino carries his great touch into the OTs.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

:upset: aaaahhhhh 

what happened guys? it says manu missed a layup.. can someone please describe the play.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

never mind

I was expecting a horry dagger right thru the lakers heart. He's saving it for the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He went to the hole and Shaq collapsed on him, changed the shot, Rose almost had the putback and that led to some timeouts, and Malone missed the game winner for the lakers.

OVERTIME.

I don't know if the spurs will have enough left in the tank to win this in overtime.

Best thing though is that this is the first of a back to back, Lakers go to New Orleans tomorrow. They'll lose one or both of these games.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> :upset: aaaahhhhh
> 
> what happened guys? it says manu missed a layup.. can someone please describe the play.


Manu throws the ball into Rose a little above the elbow. He then runs in and gets his man to bump into Rose, then Rose throws him the ball. He then goes for a pumping layup on the left side of the basket with Shaq all over his back (not fouling, just looming over him). It missed, and Rose almost got the offensive board but it was knocked out of his hands. I'm a terrible play-by-play guy, so I hope that made some sense


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah.. Kinda got the picture.. :yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jason Hart is playing a heck of a game, considering that he's Jason Hart. 14 points on 6-10 shooting with 4 assists.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. If only they had Duncan on the defensive backboards tonight. Shaq is killing them on the glass.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Rose nailing two clutch free throws -- I so want to see the Spurs pull this one out without their top two guys.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

can't believe i'm missing this

i smell a horry 3 pointer

I could never have imagined myself rooting for a horry 3 pointer this much. times change fast


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ahh Kobe missing the shot for the win ... Spurs ball with 0.7 seconds to go with the game tied. It's looking like double OT unless they can pull a trick out of the hat here.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> can't believe i'm missing this


Heh it happens to everyone at some point in the season, missing a good game -- at least you have us here to keep you posted :grinning:

Bowen can't inbound the ball so he calls a timeout (Spurs last).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

double OT.

And you can't ask for a better shot than that for Ginobilli, who looks exhausted out there.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

second Ot

manu, rasho with 5 fouls,
gary , karl with 5 fouls

hope manu stays in the game


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Lakers are winning the offensive boards 19-7, and the game 114-110. They're looking sharper than the Spurs to open the second OT, and the Spurs look a tired.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Byron Russell can't make a shot.

The Spurs just look like they are running out of legs. They are really slowing down.

Ginobili closing in on a trip dip 31 pts, 10 rebs and 7 asts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pop should go to his bench. Bring in Mercer and Horry. And Heal. Any of those guy's freshness could really help right now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Rose just fouled out holding Shaq, who was trying to catch a pass. Rose looked exhausted out there in this period, so hopefully his replacement will bring some fresh legs.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Have some of Horry! Three pointer to tie up the game at 117 -- 24 seconds left, Lakers with the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe gets to take 4 steps to the hole...normally...that's a travel.

ha.

Second chance points are killing the spurs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Strange game to watch. But this is what NBA basketball is all about.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

yessssss

i told u so... 

there is the dagger!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How is that _not_ a travel on Kobe...? :whofarted

Bogus.

At least they finally called Shaq for stepping over the line...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Lakers up 119-117 after Shaq nails two free throws. I think there's about 16 seconds left, Spurs ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Laker sure are good at missing big free throws. Spurs still down 3 with 4 ticks left.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lakers up 3, with 4 seconds left. Set something up for Horry, says I.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You give the shot to Kevin Willis for the game tying 3. Jesus Christ. 

Good nite ya'll.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fantastic final play. I love anticlimatic endings.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

GREAT BASKETBALL tonight. The spurs may not have gotten the victory but it was a very important game.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

spurs - :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Things that became clear from watching this game...

1) The Lakers always play down to the level of their opponent.
2) With Ginobili's "odd" style of play, their are very few guys who can guard him.
3) Shaq still has a lot left in his tank.
4) Every team that needed a PG was stupid for passing up on Jason Hart.
5) Robert Horry is a *******ly traitor. (Ok, I through that one in there for kicks.)
6) Both of these teams have A LOT of heart, and one of them will once again be the champion.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Collins said it best about Manu when he said that he was an "awkward player, in a good way". There's just something about the way he moves and dribble and shoots that makes him seem like an extremely difficult person to play against.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think Collins said it best about Manu when he said that he was an "awkward player, in a good way". There's just something about the way he moves and dribble and shoots that makes him seem like an extremely difficult person to play against.


I agree. His unorthodox style helps him get to the rack. Now he needs to continue playing like this when Tim Duncan and Tony Parker come back. He can't just go back to missing all his shots like he did before this game. No flukey type games from. Let's get some consistency.

Oh yeah and Bruce Bowen, while he is a great perimeter defender, he isn't half as good as when Tim Duncan is there. Kobe exposed him hard and I expect many wings to take it to him with Tim Duncan not in there anymore.

Expect the Lakers to have 77 more games like this because opponents just really get up for playing them. I expect a sellout in New Orleans tomorrow and quite possibly an L for the LakeShow.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

This was a great game to watch. Lucky for the Lakers that Shaq and Kobe showed up because Payton and Malone had bad games and so did George.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Why did Turkglu see no minutes in the 4th and the OT? He seemed to playing well I don't think he warranted being benched.




Rate me: 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

You need to win Pop's confidence I guess. Horry wasn't getting much time before this one but here he played in crunch time and knocked down a huge 3 pointer.


----------

